# Skar amps



## Jetta build

I was very serious into my car audio about 25 years ago. I have done the best I can to understand the present landscape. I have high end components, DSP, and amp for my front stage. I am planning on putting JLw3 12's. I have option to buy a used Skar 2000 RMS amp. I know that it is way too big for those subs, but if I run it at 2ohms mono it is "only" 1000 watts. My question is--- Being that the amp is class D and that I will be running it very easy will it sound good. I know it will have bass, but SQ?


----------



## lithium

Watts are watts, particularly for a sub amp. Performance will depend on the enclosure and install more than an amp. That all said, **** skarbage. 

Plenty of great 1000 watt amps of there for the money.


----------



## Jetta build

Enclosure and instal are a1 professional level. fiberglass into wheel well. sealed


----------



## Jetta build

Jetta build said:


> Enclosure and instal are a1 professional level. fiberglass into wheel well. sealed


FYI---My build is in jetta 2010!


----------



## cman

I have personally used Skar amplifiers class D and their class A/B offerings. They are not bespoke designs, Skars offerings are manufactured mostly by s&i corp in China or the SKV series by s&i in Korea. The same as many Sundown Audio, VFL/American Bass, Wolfram Audio, many others. 

With that being said Skar is probably one of the most competitively priced and one of my all time favorite budget brands of amplifiers. They sound really freaking good for how cheap they are. You will be more than pleased with them for the price, but I will warn you they are physically pretty large compared to offerings from other companies nowadays. I used skar Class D for Subwoofer, and their RP-150.4 class A/B and RP-75.4 for mids and highs. Both amazing and solidly built. 

I’m not saying they are high end amps but you will be hard pressed to get better quality for the price in my opinion if you’re on a budget.


----------



## Jetta build

cman said:


> I have personally used Skar amplifiers class D and their class A/B offerings. They are not bespoke designs, Skars offerings are manufactured mostly by s&i corp in China or the SKV series by s&i in Korea. The same as many Sundown Audio, VFL/American Bass, Wolfram Audio, many others.
> 
> With that being said Skar is probably one of the most competitively priced and one of my all time favorite budget brands of amplifiers. They sound really freaking good for how cheap they are. You will be more than pleased with them for the price, but I will warn you they are physically pretty large compared to offerings from other companies nowadays. I used skar Class D for Subwoofer, and their RP-150.4 class A/B and RP-75.4 for mids and highs. Both amazing and solidly built.
> 
> I’m not saying they are high end amps but you will be hard pressed to get better quality for the price in my opinion if you’re on a budget.


----------



## Jetta build

All great info. I know that they are amazing for the price. My question is will there be an audible difference btw the skar and lets say a higher end amp, like Audison. I will have a bit ten so neither amp would be used for crossover or anything of the like


----------



## miniSQ

Jetta build said:


> All great info. I know that they are amazing for the price. My question is will there be an audible difference btw the skar and lets say a higher end amp, like Audison. I will have a bit ten so neither amp would be used for crossover or anything of the like


If you have not purchased the bit 10 yet, i would reconsider that purchase.


----------



## Jetta build

miniSQ said:


> If you have not purchased the bit 10 yet, i would reconsider that purchase.


I did. I dont like it


----------



## cman

Jetta build said:


> All great info. I know that they are amazing for the price. My question is will there be an audible difference btw the skar and lets say a higher end amp, like Audison. I will have a bit ten so neither amp would be used for crossover or anything of the like



The crossover on the Skar Class D’s goes up to 250hz as with almost all subwoofer amplifiers. Just set it up as high as it goes at 250hz then use your DSP to properly cross it down at 60-100hz (whatever you are tuning to) 

You would be hard pressed to hear a difference between any amplifiers on a subwoofer as long as it is decently built. Mids and highs are a complete different story, you can have noise and all sorts of issues with cheap amps but you can still get some great budget amps nowadays... I used an ARC X2 amplifier, Rockford Fosgate, skar, they all sounded identical on my subwoofer. My mids and highs amps I had good and bad experiences but if you need a cheap mids and highs amp the skar class A/Bs are great. the nvx vad1004 multi channel is an excellent option for a class D mids and highs amp. Nvx also has great budget subwoofer amplifiers.


----------



## Jetta build

cman said:


> The crossover on the Skar Class D’s goes up to 250hz as with almost all subwoofer amplifiers. Just set it up as high as it goes at 250hz then use your DSP to properly cross it down at 60-100hz (whatever you are tuning to)
> 
> You would be hard pressed to hear a difference between any amplifiers on a subwoofer as long as it is decently built. Mids and highs are a complete different story, you can have noise and all sorts of issues with cheap amps but you can still get some great budget amps nowadays... I used an ARC X2 amplifier, Rockford Fosgate, skar, they all sounded identical on my subwoofer. My mids and highs amps I had good and bad experiences but if you need a cheap mids and highs amp the skar class A/Bs are great. the nvx vad1004 multi channel is an excellent option for a class D mids and highs amp. Nvx also has great budget subwoofer amplifiers.





cman said:


> The crossover on the Skar Class D’s goes up to 250hz as with almost all subwoofer amplifiers. Just set it up as high as it goes at 250hz then use your DSP to properly cross it down at 60-100hz (whatever you are tuning to)
> 
> You would be hard pressed to hear a difference between any amplifiers on a subwoofer as long as it is decently built. Mids and highs are a complete different story, you can have noise and all sorts of issues with cheap amps but you can still get some great budget amps nowadays... I used an ARC X2 amplifier, Rockford Fosgate, skar, they all sounded identical on my subwoofer. My mids and highs amps I had good and bad experiences but if you need a cheap mids and highs amp the skar class A/Bs are great. the nvx vad1004 multi channel is an excellent option for a class D mids and highs amp. Nvx also has great budget subwoofer amplifiers.


Got it! My mids and highs are powered by high end mosconi


----------



## cman

Jetta build said:


> Got it! My mids and highs are powered by high end mosconi


Sweet, then then you won’t hear any difference in my opinion. The more power the better just don’t bottom out or blow your sub ( a reasonable person can hear when it’s being pushed too hard ) and your amp will run cooler and have a long life since you won’t be clipping it or running it super hard or hot!


----------



## DaveG

I don't think Skar and Mosconi are mentioned too often in the same build... and think Skar mixed with "high end components" is even more rare. At the very least hide the Skar!!!


----------



## Kasey'sq

Lol cracks me up how scar is the equivalent to a highpoint firearm around here...
I may have missed the ohm load your subs are at but imo if you stay above 2 ohms you likely won't hear a difference till you start leaning on them. I would suggest a better mono amp though. My skv2 3500 mono amp is in a dark corner where it will remain.


----------

